# Gulf Breeze bonefish



## PBTH

Went wading on a sand flat for some jacks and ladyfish at the tip of GB and landed a cute little 10in bonefish. I pitched a pink jig to 3 shadows cruising that I assumed were all ladyfish and he peeled off from the group and ate 5 feet from me. Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## Glastronix

Thats pretty cool, Maybe the storm brought em this way?


----------



## John B.

do you have a pic???

(not doubting it one bit)

i've seen a few bonefish and permit caught her.... that is awesome!


----------



## konz

that is pretty cool!


----------



## jigslinger

That is pretty cool. I guess he was a little small for one of those smoking runs. Still neat to catch one.


----------



## PBTH

Nope, no pics. I didn't have my camera with me. I just found it funny that after spending 5 months in the Keys fishing literally every single day, all day, that I'm home for 3 days and I still catch bonefish. I guess he followed me home.


----------



## Brad King

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda

I'm pretty sure I saw a bonefish oncewhile sightfishing for pompano off the pier. Speaking of strange fish, my buddy caught a juvenile african pompano at bob sykes yesterday


----------



## reelfinatical

that's cool!! :clap


----------



## nb&twil

> *PBTH (8/25/2008)*Nope, no pics. I didn't have my camera with me. I just found it funny that after spending 5 months in the Keys fishing literally every single day, all day, that I'm home for 3 days and I still catch bonefish. I guess he followed me home.


Taylor, how was your trip this year?

and congrats on the bonefish!!!


----------



## Lil Skeet

Bonefish, permit, tarpon. I would have never given it a second thought here. Bring on some more global warming. Gonna leave my truck run all day now, put the earmuffs on the skeet and wait for peacock bass to show up in the in the bayou. This place gets better every day. Really cool, thanks for the report.


----------



## SolarFlare

Now we have a bonefish in Gulf Breeze.........

Ahhhh....hmmmmm.......ohhhhhhh.....eeeeeeek.......ahhhhhhhh....hmmmmmmm

Not sure what to say?

:bpts


----------



## Death From Above

Might have been a big bull minnow.


----------



## true-king

Thats really cool. I've always sat on my dock on a calm day with clear water and thought about how good the sand flats where I live would be for bonefishing if we were further south. Who knows, maybe more will show up and I'll catch some off my dock!


----------



## 155SprtFsh

Maybe helivedin Bayou Chico too long......................oke










Only In Gulf Breeze...........










Artist Rendition....cute 10" BONEFISH...YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## tailfisher

I really like the mullet theory,They would put up a good fight on fly.


----------



## specslayer

really? idk that would be really rare


----------



## konz

way off topic, but you guys should see the locals here in Milton catch mullet with worms and a cane pole! It's a cool thing to see. They use dog food to chum up the mullet and then use a worm on a hook. Fun to watch.


----------



## specslayer

ive heard of people catching them on corn like trout up north


----------



## aanr

Its possible.It would be nice to have a picture. I dont dought your word. Just a therory. With this so called global warming going on maybe that southern waters are getting to warm and fish are migrating north for cooler waters. I moved here in the 80's.I would always hear in the summer of tarpon being cought,this is not unusual. Now I see permitpix posted. Now a bone fish being cought and alot more manaties being sited. I'm surprized we havent got a report of a snook being cought. What do you all think?


----------



## jigslinger

I'm pretty sure if he's been fishing in the keys for the past 5 months he knows what a bonefish looks like.


----------



## 155SprtFsh

*I'M SORRY*



*You can tell when when FISHING SUCK.....It brings the :shedevil*


----------



## Garbo

> *PBTH (8/25/2008)*Went wading on a sand flat for some jacks and ladyfish at the tip of GB and landed a cute little 10in bonefish. I pitched a pink jig to 3 shadows cruising that I assumed were all ladyfish and he peeled off from the group and ate 5 feet from me. Just thought you guys would like to know.


*Now, That is cool. Just out of curiousity, what kind of jig did you catch it one. You posted it was Pink and that made me curious......*


----------



## PBTH

Now Garbo, do you want the truth or do you want me to tell you what you want to hearoke

Sadly it was not caught on a Connor's jig, just a Bass Pro one.

However, you can definitely add tripletail, yellowjacks, bonnetheads, numerous species of snappers, and loads of schoolie dolphin to the list of things that will eat a Connor's jig:bowdown


----------



## Garbo

> *PBTH (8/25/2008)*Now Garbo, do you want the truth or do you want me to tell you what you want to hearoke
> Sadly it was not caught on a Connor's jig, just a Bass Pro one.
> However, you can definitely add tripletail, yellowjacks, bonnetheads, numerous species of snappers, and loads of schoolie dolphin to the list of things that will eat a Connor's jig:bowdown


*It would have been cool. He has the request for pink more than any other color. Let me know how we can get together someday and I will trade out some for those Bass Pro one's. *

*Thanks for the plug, He does tie a beautiful jig. *


----------



## SolarFlare

<P align=center>*One word discription*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*CRAPPOLA*


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Bay Pirate (8/25/2008)*<P align=center>*One word discription*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*CRAPPOLA*


<P align=center><P align=center>Are you reffering to the bonefish story or connors jigs?


----------



## Garbo

It's not too far fetched. 

There was one caught at Phillips Inlet in Panama City 3 years ago in October. The guy was surf fishing with Sand Fleas. The Bonefish was a fairly large one it weighed about 6lbs. I saw the fish, and it was a Bonefish. 

Jerermy Lindsey caught a Permit last fall near the old house on Shell Island in Panama City. It was a small Permit but not a juvenile, I think it was about 8lbs. He has caught more Permit than you would think. If I am not mistaken Jeremy Hogue caught a Permit last year, and posted a picture of it. Lindsey has hooked some (Permit) that were more than he could manage with Pompano tackle. 

It would have been cool to see a picture, but I don't question that it can happen. 

But truthfully the first thing that came to my mind when reading the origional post, was that was probably the first true "*Sight Fished"* Bonefish caught in the panhandle.


----------



## Travis Gill

I beleive it 100%.I know someone who caught one surf fishing a few years ago. Garbo, yes Jeremy caught a permit. He caught it with me redfishing around a dock.


----------



## 155SprtFsh

We need a new FORUM TOPIC...ASK Capt. WES....He knows everything!!!!!


----------



## reelfinatical

I believe it. There's proof at the Destin fishing museum ofBonefish being caught around here even many years ago. =)


----------



## true-king

> *aanr (8/25/2008)* I'm surprized we havent got a report of a snook being cought.


One of my friends said they saw a dead snook thathad washed up on the beach during the red tide last year.


----------



## Death From Above

> *true-king (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *aanr (8/25/2008)* I'm surprized we havent got a report of a snook being cought.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends said they saw a dead snook thathad washed up on the beach during the red tide last year.
Click to expand...

I've caught coolers full of snook near 3-mile on cut bait. They don't grow very big and don't have the stripe like in S. Florida. Cool thing about north Florida snook is you can cut them up and use them for bait to catch more snook. :clap:clap


----------



## SolarFlare

> *Freespool (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bay Pirate (8/25/2008)*<P align=center>*One word discription*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*CRAPPOLA*
> 
> 
> 
> <P align=left>Are you reffering to the bonefish story or connors jigs?
Click to expand...

<P align=left><P align=left>I was referring to Catching a Bonefish......I'll give the benefit of the doubt that he THOUGHT it was a bonefish, a case of mistaken identity maybe. <P align=left>


----------



## PBTH

Bay Pirate, I assure you that there was no mistaken identity. I wouldn't be very good at my current job (fishing guide in the lower Keys) or at my future job (marine biologist) if I couldn't ID a bonefish.


----------



## skinny water

my dad talks about catching snook at the 3 mile bridge when he was a boy. he is 79 now so that was quite a long time ago.

great report .

key west 186bf


----------



## nb&twil

> *Bay Pirate (8/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (8/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bay Pirate (8/25/2008)*<P align=center>*One word discription*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*CRAPPOLA*
> 
> 
> 
> <P align=left>Are you reffering to the bonefish story or connors jigs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <P align=left><P align=left>I was referring to Catching a Bonefish......I'll give the benefit of the doubt that he THOUGHT it was a bonefish, a case of mistaken identity maybe. <P align=left>
Click to expand...

<P align=left>I can assure you that Taylor does not misidentify any fish in Florida. He is probably in the top 3% of knowledgeable fishermen on this forum. If you don't believe the story, please don't waste time posting your opinions. This story is not just "possible" but it is very believable. I really don't understand why you wouldn't believe Taylo's report, and is CERTAINLY have no clue where you think you're entitled to get on here and state that his report is "crappola"<P align=left>I really don't mean to be confrontational, but it just seems so silly to call this report crap! Bonefish have been caught up here before. Snook have been landed on occasion. Why do people get so skeptical?? Sure, it isn't likely, and it's probably nothing anyone could target with any success. But shoot, let's just be happy a fellow fisherman landed a cool fish and has a story to tell. <P align=left>Taylor does guide trips in south Florida all summer, and he is a Marine Bio student at UWF. I (and everyone else on here should) trust what he says when it comes to identifying any fish that might frequent any Florida waters.<P align=left>Once again Taylor, GREAT JOB!


----------



## SolarFlare

<P align=left>[/quote]<P align=left>I can assure you that Taylor does not misidentify any fish in Florida. He is probably in the top 3% of knowledgeable fishermen on this forum. If you don't believe the story, please don't waste time posting your opinions. This story is not just "possible" but it is very believable. I really don't understand why you wouldn't believe Taylo's report, and is CERTAINLY have no clue where you think you're entitled to get on here and state that his report is "crappola"<P align=left>I really don't mean to be confrontational, but it just seems so silly to call this report crap! Bonefish have been caught up here before. Snook have been landed on occasion. Why do people get so skeptical?? Sure, it isn't likely, and it's probably nothing anyone could target with any success. But shoot, let's just be happy a fellow fisherman landed a cool fish and has a story to tell. <P align=left>Taylor does guide trips in south Florida all summer, and he is a Marine Bio student at UWF. I (and everyone else on here should) trust what he says when it comes to identifying any fish that might frequent any Florida waters.<P align=left>Once again Taylor, GREAT JOB![/quote]<P align=left><P align=left>*Man this is fish story telling at its best: (*an American Institution*) :usaflag*
<LI><DIV align=left>Our Bonefish slayer is in the top 3% of fisherman on the forum :bowdown</DIV></LI><LI><DIV align=left>Coolers full of Snook, now that's a beauty too. oke (Although a <U>stray </U>snook that typically don'ttravel much farther North than the Cedar Key area have been reported here and there, with pics :takephoto)</DIV></LI><LI><DIV align=left>When do we get to hear about the*Sailfish* caughtin the*Yellow River*? :toast</DIV></LI>
<P align=left>opcorn<P align=left>


----------



## nb&twil

I don't really understand what is so difficult for you here. Are you really that narrow minded that you you refuse to believe this happened, and then go further and continue to post pointless crap?? If you don't believe what Taylor wrote, that's fine. But, please don't cloud a good post with your ignorance.


----------



## John B.

Bay Pirate?.... what is so hard to believe about this???

i've seen Derrick Wahl catch a bonefish off the pier.... it's not common at all, but it does happen


----------



## 155SprtFsh

The new accepted device before you post!!!!

POLOYGRAPH...101...For those not posting withPICTURES!!!!

:takephoto:bump


----------



## stock05

i caught a bonefish 5 years ago in FWB Earls Bayou. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## SolarFlare

<SPAN class=base>







<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Category:*</TD><TD vAlign=bottom>Saltwater Fish - Saltwater Fish Catalog</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Image Title:*</TD><TD vAlign=bottom>Bonefishes
Bonefish</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<HR>


<SPAN class=basebold>Bonefish - _Albula vulpes_

*Family Albulidae, BONEFISHES*

*Description:* silvery color with bluish or greenish back; slender, round body; snout long, conical, aiming downward and overhanging lower jaw; dark streaks between scales on upper half of body and faint crossbands extending down to lateral line; extremities of dorsal and caudal fins shaded with black

*Similar fish:* ladyfish, _Elops saurus_

*Where found:* primarily inshore fish inhabiting shallows of the *Florida Keys*; found in shallows often less than 1 food deep, usually over lush grass flats, occasionally over white sand

*Size:* 3 to 5 pounds

*Remarks:* travels in loose schools; roots out shrimp, shellfish, crabs, and fish from the bottom; spawns offshore, eggs hatching into ribbon-like larvae that metamorphose into fish-like form at about 2 inches and move inshore

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>










*Family Elopidae, TARPONS
Elops saurus 
*_Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* terminal mouth, slender body, small scales; last dorsal ray not elongated; head small and pointed. 

*Similar Fish:* juvenile tarpon, _Megalops atlanticus_.

*Where found:* INSHORE fish, in bays and estuaries; occasionally enters freshwater, occurring in tidal pools and canals; often forms large schools and harasses bait at the surface.

*Size:* 2 to 3 pounds.

**Florida Record:* 4 lbs., 10 ozs.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

opcorn</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B.

you're ignorant.


----------



## SolarFlare

> *VS200B (8/30/2008)*you're ignorant.


hmmmmmmm..................

opcorn


----------



## John B.

i just find it hard to believe that a man of your knowledge is givving this guy so much shit about catching a bonefish in pensacola.... i've seen one caught before, a couple other folks have seen it done before, yet you think that the angler (who runs charters down in south Fl) has mistaken a SKIPJACK for a bonefish????

come on?????

use your noodle.


----------



## SolarFlare

> *VS200B (8/30/2008)*i just find it hard to believe that a man of your knowledge is givving this guy so much shit about catching a bonefish in pensacola.... i've seen one caught before, a couple other folks have seen it done before, yet you think that the angler (who runs charters down in south Fl) has mistaken a SKIPJACK for a bonefish????
> 
> come on?????
> 
> use your noodle.


*1st,* I'm not giving him any gief, there has beenNO personal attack....BUT....when everyone started going "gaGa" over it...I just chimed in that's all!

*2nd*...I didn't write any commentary with fish ID documentation...I did however post facts....it is up to the readers interpretation.....

besides, the redfish bite wasn't good today, so its like watching a movie..private enjoyment so to speak...."tweak"

But my stuffed flounder is about ready, gotta go eat!

:hungry

*PS*: this a redfish....












*gotta Bonefish pic?*

:takephoto



opcorn


----------



## 155SprtFsh

:moon BAY PIRATE........VS......PBTH:moon

:bpts

:grouphug

oke


----------



## SolarFlare

Nothing on TV, Stuffed flounder was great....

opcorn


----------



## biggamefishr

its been awhile since you made an ass of yourself on here bay pirate...but you're doing a good job of it now


----------



## Brant Peacher

When do we get to hear about the*Sailfish* caughtin the*Yellow River*?









Ive caught tarpon, jacks, spanish, and sharks in yellow river. No sailfish yet!


----------



## SolarFlare

> *155SprtFsh (8/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moon BAY PIRATE........VS......PBTH:moon
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the black guy....I hate to lose....*
> 
> *everybody needs to get a sense of humor...chill and enjoy the movie....*
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn


----------



## SolarFlare

> *Brant Peacher (8/30/2008)*When do we get to hear about the*Sailfish* caughtin the*Yellow River*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive caught tarpon, jacks, spanish, and sharks in yellow river. No sailfish yet!




*Brant you're too modest, rumor has it, you were wearing Erics redpants and weretrolling ribbonfish in Yellow River and caught a 40# Sailfish...I don't believe it....where's the pic???*

*:takephoto*

opcorn


----------



## PBTH

Guys guys guys, what's up with all this. This was my first post after getting home from the Keys and I thought everyone would like to know that a bonefish had been caught off of GB and now it's turned into this. The fact is I went out to deliberately catch ladyfish to use as shark bait and during that process I caught a little bonefish. Take it or leave, I don't really care. I was just sharing something interesting. For those of you that have stood up for me, thank you. Now I must take my leave, because my seared wahoo is getting cold.:hungry


----------



## SolarFlare

> *biggamefishr (8/30/2008)*its been awhile since you made an ass of yourself on here bay pirate...but you're doing a good job of it now


*Josh, are friend of mine, i don't remember you?*

:nonono


----------



## SolarFlare

> *PBTH (8/30/2008)*Guys guys guys, what's up with all this. This was my first post after getting home from the Keys and I thought everyone would like to know that a bonefish had been caught off of GB and now it's turned into this. The fact is I went out to deliberately catch ladyfish to use as shark bait and during that process I caught a little bonefish. Take it or leave, I don't really care. I was just sharing something interesting. For those of you that have stood up for me, thank you. Now I must take my leave, because my seared wahoo is getting cold.:hungry


*Are you sure, that's Wahoo and not Kingfish...gotta pic*....:takephoto

oke


----------



## biggamefishr

nah....I'm sure as hell not a friend of yours, I don't associate with pricks. Wouldn't know you from Adam if I bumped into you. But coming on this mans thread and calling bullshit that he caught a bonefish in Gulf Breeze and in insinuating that what he caught was a ladyfish was a slap in the face. So yea, friend or no friend, you're making an ass out of yourself....and on top of that you keep bumping the thread up and making dumb ass remarks just to tryand stir the pot</DIV></DIV>And just for the record, I'm not a friend with the person who started this thread either</DIV>


----------



## SolarFlare

opcorn


> *biggamefishr (8/30/2008)*nah....I'm sure as hell not a friend of yours, I don't associate with pricks. Wouldn't know you from Adam if I bumped into you. But coming on this mans thread and calling bullshit that he caught a bonefish in Gulf Breeze and in insinuating that what he caught was a ladyfish was a slap in the face. So yea, friend or no friend, you're making an ass out of yourself....and on top of that you keep bumping the thread up and making dumb ass remarks just to tryand stir the pot</DIV></DIV>And just for the record, I'm not a friend with the person who started this thread either</DIV>


*Come on, is that you're best shot......*

opcorn


----------



## kanaka

bp, are you actually lurking round for a reply?????


----------



## Downtime2

I believe ya'll may want to cool it down just a bit.


----------



## captwesrozier

Bay Prirate...

Snook question...









my customer caught this little beauty in perdido bay last year. he sure had a thing for berkley gulp in new penny flavor!

My good friends Rodney Hanna and Bo Averials have seen over 30 years working at the power plantbetter than a dozen snook found dead in the INTAKE valves at the power plant on Escambia River.

Now as far as Permit...i have seen several catches of permit in our area...Capt Corey Maxwell caught one several years ago as well as i hooked one and fought to the the pier for netting only to have the fish wrap around the piling and well you know...the fish if a pompano would surely have smashed the world record. the permit looked to be in the 20lb range!

As for Bonefish...well go to Gray's Tackle and take alook at Ms. Maggie Grays bonefish caught off Perdido Key a few years back...before her death. Now if you tell me she is lying...well you will be cursed at fishing the rest of your life or until you ask for forgivness here on this forum. I never throw a curse out there but if anybody ever calls the late Ms. Maggie Gray a lier...well... thems is fighten words!oke

Kenny...just keep it up boy just keep it up or i will have you on the OUTCAST SHOW!

tight lines!


----------



## Tuna Man

OK Capt Wes......I'm calling BS on this

1) Picture can be from S. Florida, we have no Snook here.

2) We have no Permit in the North Gulf

3) No Manatees around the North Gulf

4) Bull Sharks can't go up the Mississippi as far as St Louis.

5) And someone hasn't made an ASS out of themselves.

OH by the way.....very nice catch PBTH :toast


----------



## captwesrozier

Tuna Man...you got me!

:bowdown

:blush:


----------



## captwesrozier

oh yeah one other thing...i thought we were already in the SOUTH!

tight lines!


----------



## SolarFlare

> *captwesrozier (8/30/2008)*Bay Prirate...
> 
> Snook question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my customer caught this little beauty in perdido bay last year. he sure had a thing for berkley gulp in new penny flavor!
> 
> My good friends Rodney Hanna and Bo Averials have seen over 30 years working at the power plantbetter than a dozen snook found dead in the INTAKE valves at the power plant on Escambia River.
> 
> Now as far as Permit...i have seen several catches of permit in our area...Capt Corey Maxwell caught one several years ago as well as i hooked one and fought to the the pier for netting only to have the fish wrap around the piling and well you know...the fish if a pompano would surely have smashed the world record. the permit looked to be in the 20lb range!
> 
> As for Bonefish...well go to Gray's Tackle and take alook at Ms. Maggie Grays bonefish caught off Perdido Key a few years back...before her death. Now if you tell me she is lying...well you will be cursed at fishing the rest of your life or until you ask for forgivness here on this forum. I never throw a curse out there but if anybody ever calls the late Ms. Maggie Gray a lier...well... thems is fighten words!oke
> 
> Kenny...just keep it up boy just keep it up or i will have you on the OUTCAST SHOW!
> 
> tight lines!


Wes,

After carefull analysis, who's arm is that you attached to the body in that picture? That boat is fiberglass, thought you were an Aluminum kind of guy? 

oke

As for the fine Ms Maggie, may her legend and soul rest in peace!

*Sometimes these guys need a sense of humor!*

:banghead



Notice


----------



## 155SprtFsh

He's going into his spell book and you are now cursed...YOU TALKED ABOUT HIS BOAT!!!!!!!!:nonono:nonono:nonono

I Talked about HIS BOAT and he didn't talk to me for a Year:reallycrying


----------



## captwesrozier

i have been known to fish out of a fiber every once in awhile!!!!

bay pirate...i know u r joshing around...you are aren't you?

oke


----------



## SolarFlare

> *captwesrozier (8/31/2008)*i have been known to fish out of a fiber every once in awhile!!!!
> 
> bay pirate...i know u r joshing around...you are aren't you?


Yup, I was bored soI stirred the pot, did it work!

oke


----------



## 155SprtFsh

:bump


----------

